# IRAN - Diverse and unexpected!



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412238&page=5


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412238&page=5


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412238&page=5


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412238&page=5


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412238&page=5


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412238&page=5


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412238&page=5


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Ski in Iran : 










http://www.ledauphine.com/skichrono...lture-ski-est-en-train-de-s-installer-en-iran


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Let's start with Dizin ski resort : 





































https://skiofpersia.com/fr/station/dizin/

https://skiofpersia.com/en/resort/dizin/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Let's start with Dizin ski resort : 





































https://skiofpersia.com/fr/station/dizin/

https://skiofpersia.com/en/resort/dizin/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Let's start with Dizin ski resort : 










https://skiofpersia.com/fr/station/dizin/

https://skiofpersia.com/en/resort/dizin/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

https://www.instagram.com/gide.tehran/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Urmia (North-West) grape festival : 










http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017...ia-grape-festival-underway-northwestern-iran/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Urmia (North-West) grape festival : 










http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017...ia-grape-festival-underway-northwestern-iran/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Gahar lake (Western Iran) : 



















http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/17/photos-gahar-lake-western-iran/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Gahar lake (Western Iran) : 



















http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/17/photos-gahar-lake-western-iran/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Gahar lake (Western Iran) : 



















http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/17/photos-gahar-lake-western-iran/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Gahar lake (Western Iran) : 



















http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/17/photos-gahar-lake-western-iran/[/QUOTE]


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Gahar lake (Western Iran) : 



















http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/17/photos-gahar-lake-western-iran/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Esfahan :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Gahar lake (Western Iran) : 










http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/17/photos-gahar-lake-western-iran/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Tehran


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Gahar lake (Western Iran) : 



















http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/17/photos-gahar-lake-western-iran/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Barar (Northern Iran) :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Barar (Northern Iran) : 










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/47314115


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Barar (Northern Iran) : 










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/47314115


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Barar (Northern Iran) : 



















https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/47314115


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Barar (Northern Iran) : 



















https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/47314115


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Kish Island (Southern Iran) : 



















https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/129275377


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Kish Island (Southern Iran) : 



















https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/129977581


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Kish Island (Southern Iran) - Dariush grand hotel : 










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/129977581


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Bisheh Waterfall, Western Iran : 



















http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/24/photos-bisheh-waterfall/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Bisheh Waterfall, Western Iran : 



















http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/24/photos-bisheh-waterfall/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Bisheh Waterfall, Western Iran : 



















http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/24/photos-bisheh-waterfall/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Bisheh Waterfall, Western Iran : 



















http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/24/photos-bisheh-waterfall/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Bisheh Waterfall, Western Iran : 



















http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/24/photos-bisheh-waterfall/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Fereydun Shahr, the city of three churches : 

http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/09/07/photos-village-three-churches/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Heyran Neck, Northern Iran :


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

I think I'm falling in love with Iran. Great pictures, I hope to visit this interesting nation one day!


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Heyran Neck, Northern Iran :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Kish Island :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Tehran :









































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Tabriz under snow:


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Some pictures of tourism in Esfahan :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Christmas in Iran : 
































































Meteor in Iran's sky :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Tabriz : 




























Tabriz under snow these days : 



















Darbandsar ski resort (near Tehran) :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Heavy snow in Tehran these days :









































































http://theiranproject.com/blog/2018/01/28/photos-tehran-embraces-first-heavy-snow-of-winter/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Chahabar (South East of Iran) : 























































http://theiranproject.com/blog/2018/01/27/photos-tis-beach-resort-chabahar-se-iran/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Alvand Ski resort : 






















































































































http://theiranproject.com/blog/2018/02/06/photos-tarik-darreh-ski-resort/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

One of the women representing Iran at the Winter olympic games 2018 (ski). Her training near Tehran (by aljazeera) :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Taq e Bostan (near Kermanshah) : 































































































































https://theiranproject.com/blog/2018/02/27/photos-rain-irans-taq-e-bostan-creates-beautiful-scenes/


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

From french newspaper/website Lefigaro : 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/services/env...W00148-3-bonnes-raisons-de-partir-en-iran.php


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Shiraz :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Urmia Lake :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunflowers fields in Automn, Kordestan :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Hamedan Province :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Tehran :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Tehran :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)




----------

